

Show HN: Neatter App Built for Berlin Hackday - iSimone
http://www.neatter.com/

======
iSimone
I thought I'd share what the two of us built in 24 hours. Here are tools I
used: \- Twitter Bootstrap \- Product page for iPhone template
([https://creativemarket.com/AlesNesetril/904-Product-page-
for...](https://creativemarket.com/AlesNesetril/904-Product-page-for-iPhone-
app-\(HTML\))) \- Typekit to make the fonts stand out a little \- And the
lovely Symbolset

These tools were invaluable to actually get it all out there in that short
amount of time.

